# iBook and Mac Os version



## meichoy (Aug 19, 2009)

hi,

i have an old iBook G4 and it's loaded with Mac Os 10.0 and internet explorer 5.5.
i find that i have difficulty accessing many websites and the webpages either do not get displayed or they come out looking really funky.

is it because my mac os 10.0 version is too jurrassic? but how high a mac os version can my ibook G4 accept?

or is it my internet explorer version is too ancient that i cannot view websites properly?

would really appreciate your advice as i hope to upgrade the software if necessary - but intend to keep the ibook as it looks very new(i hardly used it!)

cheers!
mei


----------



## fryke (Aug 19, 2009)

You can probably use 10.3 or 10.4 without problem, there you can use Safari or Mozilla (Firefox), which lets you then use the web in a more correct manner than IE 5.2 lets you. However, you have to find the retail version of 10.3 or 10.4, both of which are no longer officially sold.

Use www.apple-history.com to find your exact iBook and see which OS versions it can run. The newest is the best, as long as your iBook has enough HD space and RAM.


----------



## meichoy (Aug 19, 2009)

hi fryke,

thanks for your advice!

now i will need to look for the mac os 10.3 or 10.4 in th eresale market.

thanks!
mei


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 20, 2009)

Huh - iBook G4 did not ship out with Mac OS X 10.0. iBook G4 earliest version shipped with minimum of Mac OS X 10.2.8.

iBook (Dual USB) probably did - mid 2001 when it was out (so if it's the white look, that's the one you have I assume). What processor speed do you have? 500 MHz?
Or this also was probably at some point shipping with 10.0.

Either way, verify the exact model you have and hte exact OS. If it's 10.0, you can go up to 10.1.5 with free upgrades, but even that is quite ancient. So depending on the model of the Mac you have, max out the RAM and see what is the latest that it runs.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure anything after the first model of the iBook G4 can run Mac OS X 10.5, not sure how well though.


----------

